# so utterly confused!



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Can anyone offer any advice on what they would do in my situation? 

I am 32, have a known donor who will also co-parent, I have PCOS but regular periods after ovarian drilling. I ovulated every 28 days for 12 months then came off metformin for a month due to migraines. I am back on it now after a month of not ovulating. Now should I push for clomid on top of that? I really do need to ovulate to be able to inseminate at home. Me and my lovely donor have been for an appointment today at Birmingham women's hospital and he bless him has to pay £2000 just to have his sperm analysed/tested/stored. Then we would go for IUI but there is already a 5 month waiting list. Now I am absolutely adamant that should I ovulate on clomid and Metformin there is no reason why this couldn't happen through AI. Am I being too hopeful or just real? Because when I ovulate surely I have as much chance as any body else of it working? I desperately don't want to go through IUI if I can help it. 

Thank you for reading   xxxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree that if you are ovulating (& have no other issues) then you have the same chance as anyone. Good luck.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Gem,

I'm afraid I can't help with the clomid question, but I agree that if you're ovulating you've got as much chance as anyone else.

PS Ouch £2000!


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you ladies  I'm sure it can work, both ovulation tests show a clear ovulation and so do my blood tests on day 21. I'll hopefully get there! Any body got any extra advice on AI my biggest concern is syringeing, I get really worried I'm damaging the sperm... Such a difficult journey ttc xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Instead of syringing why don't you try and instead cup etc but there are plenty of babies born where a syringe has been used! In and the lab in ICSI they are through a needle and syringe!


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Gem,
I know that you would prefer not to have IUI but if you change your mind then I would recommend Midland Fertility Services (near Walsall). I am guessing that MFS wouldn't be too far away from you if you have considered Bham Women's Clinic? We went through MFS and they were great. There was NO waiting list for IUI if you had a known donor and the tests etc for our KD was £1000 so half the rpice you were quoted. Although this was 2 years ago but surely they can't have increased by double?!
Best of luck to you, your turn is def due xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi *Gem*, to put your mind at ease about the syringe thing, on our last Home Insem we left the syringe in place for quite a while (with me laid with my legs in the air lol) but when we went to take it out the plunger must of been faulty because most of the 'donation' had stayed inside the syringe and gone up behind the plunger which was pushed all the way down!

DW then turned the syringe over to look at it and tipped half the contents over me. It was like slow motion, I could see it happening but couldn't do anything about it! We then decided to get a new syringe out and try again so we didn't waste the rest of the donation. All this didn't seem to do the donation any harm as against all odds this attempt resulted in our BFP.

Good Luck Gem


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your lovely responses, I have absolutely lost it with myself this morning as was completely expecting a positive ovulation test (it's day 15) and neither showed up as positive. I wish this metformin would kick in  I really want this to happen and I don't want another day of going to work in tears... I am half convinced now that clomid is the answer just to give my body that 'push' to ovulate. On top of that I really would like to look at IUI more seriously and Midland Fertility Services do look good *Becs* is that where you got your positive? My donor lives in Walsall so may be good for us to be there. *Debbie'swife* I love your story and huge congrats on your BFP I had a syringe do that aswell and I couldn't believe it had ended up the other side! It's all so mind blowing and I'm not sure how much more I can take I just get so angry with myself and wish I didn't. Today is going to be hard. xxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

So sorry Gem, it's such a bl**dy hard journey! If you are tempted with clomid then go for it. I used it for my IUI's. It may help you produce more than 1 egg which would increase your chances (if your willing to risk multiples). It can have some side effects (gave me terrible headaches) but all worth it if it's successful for you.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)




----------

